# What size ammo



## spar (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi just wondered if anyone can help me with this.IV ordered a double theraband gold 20mm to 15mm band set from john gamekeeper and im looking to buy a lead ball mould to make my own ammo my question is what size mould should i get to suit the bands any help would be great thanks.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Doubles.. 10mm


----------



## spar (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks matt will order a 10mm mould then mate.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Right on Matt


----------

